# Time to shuffle the cards?



## norfolkwesternhenry (May 10, 2017)

It seems these days that many materials and hours get wasted on Amtrak. There seen to be so many irratic decisions and even rules that directly impact service. Would re-writing the rules at Amtrak and reconsidering every position in every section, to perhaps eliminate some uneeded jobs, and making the operation a little efficient.


----------



## lo2e (May 10, 2017)

I'll be the first to ask - if it was your say, which positions are "unneeded"?


----------



## Devil's Advocate (May 10, 2017)

norfolkwesternhenry said:


> It seems these days that many materials and hours get wasted on Amtrak. There seen to be so many irratic decisions and even rules that directly impact service. Would re-writing the rules at Amtrak and reconsidering every position in every section, to perhaps eliminate some uneeded jobs, and making the operation a little efficient.


This post is all over the place. No dots are connected and nothing is explained or even alluded to. I honestly have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Eric S (May 10, 2017)

How do Amtrak staffing levels, particularly on NEC and state-supported corridor trains, compare to intercity services elsewhere? North American commuter rail operates with bloated staffing levels as compared to best practices on RER/S-Bahn-type services, but I'm not as familiar with how Amtrak compares to, say, DB, SBB, SNCF, etc.


----------



## Thirdrail7 (May 10, 2017)

norfolkwesternhenry said:


> It seems these days that many materials and hours get wasted on Amtrak. There seen to be so many irratic decisions and even rules that directly impact service. Would re-writing the rules at Amtrak and reconsidering every position in every section, to perhaps eliminate some uneeded jobs, and making the operation a little efficient.


I'm guessing you mean "erratic?" Can you explain which rules you deem erratic, which ones you think directly impact service and if those rules are written by the host railroad, the FRA, OSHA, Amtrak, and which ones you're in favor of altering?


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 10, 2017)

Ditto on providing specifics as to what you consider, as the T-publicans like to say, "Waste,Fraud and Abuse" @ Amtrak!

Perhaps you are unaware that actual OBS on the Trains has been cut to the bone in recent years and that the extra boards are very slim in most crew bases?

Could you be talking about the Suits in Management positions?


----------



## jis (May 10, 2017)

Do we have a Mica-manager amongst us?


----------



## norfolkwesternhenry (May 10, 2017)

Last time I was on the TE they were throwing out perfectly good water bottles, steaks, and even clean sheets. The jobs I consider "unneccesary" would be where they could be replaced with computers and robots, and there seems to be many others ways where re-organazation would greatly benefit what seems to be happening. Mostly combing through things, and makibg sure everything is working properly, and efficiently


----------



## norfolkwesternhenry (May 10, 2017)

Devil's Advocate said:


> norfolkwesternhenry said:
> 
> 
> > It seems these days that many materials and hours get wasted on Amtrak. There seen to be so many irratic decisions and even rules that directly impact service. Would re-writing the rules at Amtrak and reconsidering every position in every section, to perhaps eliminate some uneeded jobs, and making the operation a little efficient.
> ...


 I'm not the best at wrighting posts, my english is only at an 8th grade level at best, and English is usually my worst class in school.


----------



## norfolkwesternhenry (May 10, 2017)

I should rephrase the "rules" I should say how they go about doing things like cutting the newspaper and often the coffee (depending on train) for sleeper PAX. I think they should reconsider adding those things to make a better experience, and potentially adding a customer base of higher-expecting clients


----------

